# Hurricane Rita - Cat 4



## Chimpie (Sep 18, 2005)

I just hope this one leaves the Gulf Coast alone.

Click image for a bigger view.




Edit:  Updated thread title.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 18, 2005)

yippee


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 18, 2005)

_covering my ears and eyes_

La La La La La La La La La LaLa La La La LaLa La La La La.......

I cant here you!!!!!

La La La La LaLa La La La LaLa La La La LaLa La La La LaLa La La La La


----------



## Summit (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Sep 18 2005, 12:20 PM
> * covering my ears and eyes
> 
> La La La La La La La La La LaLa La La La LaLa La La La La.......
> ...


If we see a reporter interviewing someone in the middle of 60MPH winds and rain and they go "What tropical storm? There is no storm! LALALALALA" I'll know its you.  :lol: 

This storm will dissapate... why? Because I SAY SO.  <_< 

Enough of this already Mama Nature... you wanna mess with someone? Why don't you try picking on us in CO with some blizzards... you know how much we hate those... BRING IT!


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2005)

Gee... I could go for another 2 week camping trip    

Jon


----------



## smileyyemtb76 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Sep 18 2005, 08:20 AM
> *I just hope this one leaves the Gulf Coast alone.
> *


   I agree. They definatly can not handle anymore destruction.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, for this one everyone (here at EMTLife.com) in Florida is in the clear except for Wingnut in the Naples area, who is under a Tropical Storm Warning  (I'm under a watch).  She'll get a few storms and gusty winds but shouldn't be anything too exciting.  We'll see where Rita decides to head later this week.


----------



## Jon (Sep 20, 2005)

Are we getting close to "New Orleans... Round 2"????


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 20, 2005)

I wouldn't say NO but maybe Texas.  We are holding out on sending any more volunteers until we find out what Rita is going to do.


----------



## Jon (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Sep 20 2005, 02:07 PM
> * I wouldn't say NO but maybe Texas.  We are holding out on sending any more volunteers until we find out what Rita is going to do. *


 But does FEMA have truckloads of perishibles sitting with highly paid drivers... not going anywhere, again???


----------



## TexasMedic (Sep 20, 2005)

I hope it stays away from Galveston/Houston,  I need my home town to be hit by this thing.   

Anyone see the made for TV movie  "Oil storm"


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TexasMedic_@Sep 20 2005, 09:12 PM
> * I need my home town to be hit by this thing.
> 
> *


 You know, I have been known to cross my fingers that a storm goes anywhere but here...

I have NEVER hoped it hit my town.  What are you thinking man??!!?!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 20, 2005)

Cat 3 now


----------



## Jon (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Sep 20 2005, 10:45 PM
> * Cat 3 now   *


 Cat 4


----------



## Jon (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Sep 20 2005, 11:07 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Sep 20 2005, 11:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@Sep 20 2005, 10:45 PM
> * Cat 3 now  *


Cat 4 [/b][/quote]
 I stand corrected.... not quite Cat. 3 right now....


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 21, 2005)

Yes, Rita is now a Cat 3 and is "expected to be a Category 4 later today".  Folks, this is going to be another big one.

The temps in the eastern Gulf are cooler than when Katrina passed through because Katrina disrupted normal water flow and brought up cooler waters.  Once Rita enters the western Gulf she will be picking up warmer waters and will strengthen more.  Will she become a Cat 5?  Maybe.  I think we are looking at a repeat situation, strong Cat 4 or a weak 5 at landfall.

I'm teaching a class this morning but will be back on later to update.

Chimp


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 21, 2005)

Seriously Chimpie, you're better than the weather channel, thanks for the updates!


----------



## Firechic (Sep 21, 2005)

Just turned Cat 4!! :unsure:


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Sep 21 2005, 08:49 AM
> * Seriously Chimpie, you're better than the weather channel, thanks for the updates! *


 Thanks, and you're welcome.

It's a sit and wait game now as we wait to see where Rita goes and what she'll end up doing.


----------



## TexasMedic (Sep 21, 2005)

[ need my home town to be hit by this thing]

sorry guys I didn't read and catch that earlier, it's suppose to read "I need this thing *[Not]* to hit my home town.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TexasMedic_@Sep 21 2005, 01:37 PM
> * [ need my home town to be hit by this thing]
> 
> sorry guys I didn't read and catch that earlier, it's suppose to read "I need this thing [Not] to hit my home town. *


 Ok..... thanks for telling us you are not nuts....


Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 21, 2005)

As of 2:15 pm EDT, Hurricane Rita now has sustained 150 mph winds and a pressure of 920 mb.  A raise of just 5 mph would bring it to a Category 5.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Sep 21 2005, 07:49 AM
> * Seriously Chimpie, you're better than the weather channel, thanks for the updates! *


 Yeah, but does he hum elevator music while he types it, like the weather channel has?


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Sep 21 2005, 02:37 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Sep 21 2005, 02:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Sep 21 2005, 07:49 AM
> * Seriously Chimpie, you're better than the weather channel, thanks for the updates! *


Yeah, but does he hum elevator music while he types it, like the weather channel has? [/b][/quote]
 No, it's usually Dave Matthews Band playing in the background.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Sep 21 2005, 01:46 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Sep 21 2005, 01:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's usually Dave Matthews Band playing in the background. [/b][/quote]
  :huh:   Who?


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Sep 21 2005, 02:54 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Sep 21 2005, 02:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:huh:   Who?[/b][/quote]
Probably the most famous rock/jazz/folk/alternative live jam band second only to the Greatful Dead.

Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 21, 2005)

Back on topic...

NHC just issued their 5pm EDT advisory stating Rita is now a Cat 5 w/ 165 mph winds a pressure of 914 and dropping rapidly.  Moving west at 13 mph Rita should be making landfall early Saturday morning, most likely in the pre-dawn hours, unfortunately.

If it stays on its current track, Rita's eye should make landfall somewhere between Galveston and Port O Connor.  But don't forget this is a very large storm.  Areas to the west and east of the storm will feel the effects of this storm.  Tides all along the Gulf Coast will begin to rise 3 to 5 feet above normal as the feeder bands push water inland.  Feeder bands can also bring high winds and tornadoes.

For our members that are in Texas, take care and keep us up-to-date on how you and your families are doing.


----------



## ECC (Sep 21, 2005)

This will be the first Hurricane to hit Colorado!  :blink:


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@Sep 21 2005, 05:07 PM
> * This will be the first Hurricane to hit Colorado!  :blink: *


 It should die down to at least a Tropical Storm if not a depression by the time it hits Colorado.  Rita will be sliding right in between a high and low pressure fronts when it comes inland.  It should die down quickly within 36 hours of coming ashore.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a 'program' on the 1900 Galveston Hurricane.








Better warning, better surge walls, better types of construction, they should be prepared this time. The high rate of death in 1900 was attributed to everone flocking to the beach to watch the 'giant waves'. They must have known what was about to happen, though, they did have warnings even then. However, most chose to ignore the warnings, and the telegraphs coming in reporting a 'bad storm'.

That would be like gathering in a circle to watch the atom bomb come down in Hiroshima.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2005)

Now saying 890 Millibars.... 3rd strongest hurricane on record, and still getting stronger...


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 21, 2005)

Rita's winds have now increased to 175 mph and pressure is at 897mb.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 21, 2005)

Explain to me what the milibars mean?


I didn't pay attention to Earth science in 8th Grade...


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Sep 21 2005, 11:32 PM
> * Explain to me what the milibars mean? *


 It's a unit of measure for pressure.  As the pressure lowers it brings more winds inwards towards the center, making it a larger storm with stronger winds.  That's why the strongest winds are around the eye of the storm.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Sep 22, 2005)

Our DMAT just got re-deployed to somewhere in Texas. Apparently they sent people who did not go for Katrina, and they didn't include the rest of us on the Alert/Activation notices, so I don't know any details beyond that. I'm assuming a number of the teams that were out on Katrina or are still in the region will be redeploying/repositioning as well.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 22, 2005)

Edit: Stupid question removed.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Sep 22 2005, 04:04 PM
> * Edit: Stupid question removed. *


 The only stupid question, is the one left unasked.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Sep 22 2005, 06:51 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Sep 22 2005, 06:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Sep 22 2005, 04:04 PM
> * Edit: Stupid question removed. *


The only stupid question, is the one left unasked. [/b][/quote]
 Whatever!! I hear about 50 stupid questions an hour!  The biggest one being "If I come to your ER, will I have to wait and how long?"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Sep 22 2005, 06:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Sep 22 2005, 06:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever!! I hear about 50 stupid questions an hour!  The biggest one being "If I come to your ER, will I have to wait and how long?" [/b][/quote]
 Standard Answer: "Till I care enough to put you in a room."


----------

